# A list



## Loaf (Nov 4, 2009)

of songs about trains

3:10 To Yuma – Sandy Denny (Fairport Convention)
5:15 – The Who
500 Miles – Kingston Trio/Peter Paul & Mary/Bobby Bare
Ain’t No Brakeman – John Mayall & The Bluesbreakers
All Night Train – Allman Brothers Band
Amtrak (Ain’t Comin’ Back) – Billy Joe Shaver
Amtrak Is For Lovers – Houston Calls
Another Town Another Train – ABBA
Another Train Coming – Kim Weston
At The Station – Joe Walsh
B & O Blues – Big Joe Turner
Baby Likes To Rock It (Like A Boogie Woogie Choo Choo Train) – The Tractors
Ballad Of Jesse James – Marty Robbins/Kingston Trio/Grandpa Jones/Michael Martin Murphy
Ballad of John Henry – Jimmy Dean
Big Black Train – Flatt & Scruggs
Big Freight Train Carry Me Home – Boxcar Willie
Big Railroad Blues – Grateful Dead
Big Rock Candy Mountain – Harry McClintock/Burl Ives
Big Steel Rail – Gordon Lightfoot
Big Train From Memphis – John Fogerty
Blue Railroad Train – Doc Watson
Blue Train – Johnny Cash
Blue Water Line – The Brothers Four
Boxcar Blues – Boxcar Willie
Boxcar Willie – Roy Acuff
Boxcars – Joe Ely
Boxcar’s My Home – Boxcar Willie/Willie Nelson
Brakeman’s Blues – Jimmie Rodgers
Canadian Pacific – Gordon Lightfoot/George Hamilton IV
Canadian Railroad Trilogy – Gordon Lightfoot
Cannonball – The Carter Family
Cannonball Blues – Utah Phillips/Grandpa Jones
Cannonball Rag – Doc Watson
Casey Jones – Grateful Dead
Casey Jones – Johnny Cash
Chattanooga Choo Choo – The Andrew Sisters/Glenn Miller/Cab Calloway
Chicken Train – Ozark Mountain Daredevils
Choo Choo Ch’boogie – Asleep At The Wheel/Stanley Brothers
City of New Orleans – Arlo Guthrie/Willie Nelson
C’mon On Ride That Train – Quad City DJ’s
Conjunction Junction – Schoolhouse Rock (TV segments)
Crazy Train – Ozzy Osbourne
Daddy Was A Railroad Man – Boxcar Willie
Daddy, What’s A Train – Utah Phillips/John Denver
Daybreak Express – Duke Ellington
Desperadoes Waiting For A Train – The Highwaymen
Devil’s Train – Roy Acuff
Dixie Flyer – Randy Newman
Do The Choo-Choo – Archie Bell & The Drells
Don’t Stop Believin’ – Journey
Down By The Station – The Four Preps
Downbound Train – Bruce Springsteen
Downtown Train – Tom Waits/Rod Stewart
Drill Ye Tarriers Drill – The Easy Riders
Driver 8 – REM
Driving The Last Spike – Genesis
Drug Train – Social Distortion
Early Morning Rain – Gordon Lightfoot/Peter Paul & Mary
Eastbound Train – Flatt & Scruggs
Engine Engine Number Nine – Roger Miller
Engine Number Nine – The Deftones
Engine Number Nine – Starlight Express Soundtrack
Engine Of Love – Starlight Express Soundtrack
Express – B.T. Express
Fast Express – Stanley Brothers
Fast Freight – Kingston Trio
Fast Moving Night Train – Grandpa Jones
Fast Train – April Wine
Fireball Mail – Roy Acuff/Flatt & Scruggs
Folsom Prison Blues – Johnny Cash
Freedom Train – James Carr
Freight Train Blues – Jimmy Dean/Bob Dylan/Boxcar Willie
Freight Train Boogie – Red Foley/Doc Watson
Freight Train Comin’ – Metallica
Friendship Train – The Temptations
Full Throttle – Kottonmouth Kings
The Gambler – Kenny Rogers
Georgia On A Fast Train – Billy Joe Shaver/Johnny Cash
Get Back On The Train – Phish
Get Down Off The Train – The Isley Brothers
Ghetto Train – Luther Ingram
Ghost Train – Counting Crows/Bee Gees/Marc Cohn
Ghost Train – Gorillaz
Glendale Train – New Riders of The Purple Sage
Go Go Train – Freda Payne
Gone Darker – Electrelane
Gone Dead Train – Crazy Horse/Randy Newman
Gospel Train – The Wright Brothers
Graveyard Train – Creedence Clearwater Revival
Hear My Train A Comin’ – Jimi Hendrix
Hear That Lonesome Whistle Blow – Roger Whittaker
Heart Like A Locomotive – Paul Butterfield Blues Band
Heartbreak Express – Dolly Parton
Hellbound Train – Savoy Brown
Here Comes The Freedom Train – Merle Haggard
Here Comes The Train – Solomon Burke
Hey Porter – Johnny Cash
High Speed Train – REM
Hobo Bill’s Last Ride – Hank Snow/Jimmie Rodgers/Merle Haggard
Hobo Heaven – Boxcar Willie
Hobo’s Lullaby – Woody Guthrie
Hobo’s Meditation – Jimmie Rodgers
Hobo You Can’t Ride This Train – Louis Armstrong
Hot Rails To Hell – Blue Oyster Cult
Homeward Bound – Simon & Garfunkel
I Love The Sound Of A Whistle – Boxcar Willie
I’m A Train – Albert Hammond
I’m Leaving On That Late Train – Solomon Burke
I’m On Fire – Bruce Springsteen
I’ve Been Working On The Railroad – Pete Seeger/Mitch Miller & His Gang
I’ve Got A Thing About Trains – Johnny Cash
If Love Was A Train – Michelle Shocked
Into You Like A Train – Psychedelic Furs
It Takes A Long Train (With A Red Caboose) – Bing Crosby/Peggy Lee
It Takes A Lot To Laugh (It Takes A Train To Cry) – Bob Dylan/Grateful Dead
Jenny Dreamed Of Trains – Sweethearts Of The Rodeo
John Henry – Merle Travis
Jump That Train – Foghat
Jumping Someone Else’s Train – The Cure
Just Another Whistle Stop – The Band
Just Like This Train – Joni Mitchell
Keep On Rollin’ Down The Line – Boxcar Willie
King Of The Road – Roger Miller
Lafayette Railroad – Little Feat
Last Train – Peter Rowan/Graham Central Station
Last Train For Glory – Arlo Guthrie
Last Train Home – Lost Prophets
Last Train Home (instrumental) – Pat Metheny Group
Last Train To Clarksville – The Monkees
Last Train To Heaven – Boxcar Willie
Last Train To London – Electric Light Orchestra
Last Train To Loveland – Eddie Hinton
Last Train To San Fernando – Johnny Duncan
Last Train To Transcentral – KLF
Legend Of John Henry – Johnny Cash
Let Me Ride The Southbound – Rex Allen
Let The Train Whistle Blow – Johnny Cash
The Letter – Box Tops/Joe Cocker
Life’s Railway To Heaven – Carter Family/Patsy Cline/Amazing Rhythm Aces
Linin’ Track – Leadbelly/Taj Mahal
The Loco-Motion – Little Eva
The Loco-Motion – Grand Funk Railroad
Locomotive – Motorhead
Locomotive – Sawyer Brown
Locomotive Breath – Jethro Tull
Locomotive Man – Johnny Cash
Lonesome Whistle – Hank Williams/Stonewall Jackson/Johnny Cash
Long Black Train – Josh Turner
Long Train – Guy Davis
Long Train Runnin’ – Doobie Brothers
Long Twin Silver Line – Bob Seger
Lost Train Blues – Woody Guthrie
Love Train – O’Jays
Love’s Train – Con Funk Shun
Lynnville Train – Robert Earl Keen
Marrakesh Express – Crosby Stills Nash & Young
Me & Bobby McGee – Janis Joplin/Kris Kristofferson
Medicine Train – The Cult
Memphis Flyer – Neil Diamond
Memphis Train – Rufus Thomas
The Metro – Berlin
Midnight Flyer – Osbourne Brothers/The Eagles
Midnight Special – Leadbelly/Joe Glazer
Midnight Special – Creedence Clearwater Revival
Midnight Train To Georgia – Gladys Knight & The Pips
Moose Turd Pie – Utah Philips
Morning Train – Peter Paul & Mary
Morning Train (Nine To Five) – Sheena Easton
Movin’ On – Hank Snow
The MTA – Kingston Trio
Mule Train – Tennessee Ernie Ford
My Baby Thinks He’s A Train – Roseanne Cash
Mystery Train – Elvis Presley/Ronnie Hawkins
Mystery Train – Bob Welch/Flying Burrito Brothers
New Train – John Prine
The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down – Joan Baez/The Band
Night Train – James Brown/Bobby Womack
Night Train – Guns N Roses
Night Train To Memphis – Roy Acuff/Jerry Lee Lewis/Grandpa Jones
Nine Hundred Miles – Woody Guthrie/New Christy Minstrels
Nine Pound Hammer – Bill Monroe/Merle Travis/Chet Atkins
Nine Pound Hammer – Beau Brummels/Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
Nobody Takes The Train Anymore – Holly Dunn
Old Iron Trail – Boxcar Willie
Old Train – Tony Rice Unit
On The Atchison Topeka & The Santa Fe – The Andrew Sisters/Bing Crosby/Judy Garland
On The Atchison Topeka & The Santa Fe – Johnny Mercer/Tommy Dorsey
On The Train – Janis Ian
One More Ride – Hank Snow/Johnny Cash
One Toke Over The Line – Brewer & Shipley
Orange Blossom Special – Johnny Cash/Charlie Daniels Band
Orange Blossom Special – Bill Monroe & His Bluegrass Boys/Flatt & Scruggs
Party Train – Gap Band
Passage To Bangkok – Rush
Passin’ Train – Sawyer Brown
Peace Train – Cat Stevens
Petticoat Junction (TV Show Theme) – Flatt & Scruggs
The Polar Express (Movie Soundtrack) – Tom Hanks
Promised Land – Elvis Presley
Put Me On A Train Back To Texas – Waylon Jennings & Willie Nelson
Queen Of The Rails – Utah Phillips
The Rail Song – Adrian Belew
Railroad Blues – Beastie Boys
A Railroad Bum – Jim Reeves
Railroad Lady – Jimmy Buffett
Railroad Man – The Eels
The Railroad Song – Jim Croce
Railroad Song – Lynyrd Skynyrd
Ramblin’ On My Mind – John Mayall & The Bluesbreakers/Eric Clapton
Ramblin Blues – Robert Johnson
Ride The Train – Alabama
Ride This Train – Mel McDaniel
Riding That Midnight Train – Doc Watson/Ralph Stanley & The Clinch Mountain Boys
Rock Island Line – Lonnie Donegan/Leadbelly/Johnny Horton
Rock Island Line – Johnny Cash/Carl Perkins/Kingston Trio
Roundhouse Blues – Moby Grape
RR Express – Rose Royce
Runaway Train – Elton John/Eric Clapton
Runaway Train – Soul Asylum
Same Train Different Time – Jimmy Rogers
She’ll Be Comin’ Round The Mountain – Tex Ritter/Pete Seeger
Silver Train – Rolling Stones
Silverton Train – C.W. McCall
Slow Train – Staple Singers
Slow Train Comin’ – Bob Dylan
Soul Train – Mary Wells/The Manhattans
Soul Train Theme (TV Show Theme) – Soul Train Gang
Soul Train ‘93 (Know You Like To Dance) – Naughty By Nature
Soul Train’s A Comin’ – O’Bryan
Southbound Train – David Crosby & Graham Nash
Southbound Train – Travis Tritt
Southern Pacific – Neil Young
Spanish Train – Chris DeBurgh
Spell Of A Train – Riccochet
Stop This Train – John Mayer
Starlight On The Rails – Flatt & Scruggs/Utah Phillips
Station To Station – David Bowie
Steel Rails – Allison Krauss
Stop That Train – The Wailers
Strangers On A Train – New Riders Of The Purple Sage
Streamlined Cannonball – Roy Acuff/Doc Watson
Take The ‘A’ Train – Duke Ellington
Take The ‘A’ Train – Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys
Taking Care Of Business – Bachman Turner Overdrive
Tennessee Central Number Nine – Roy Acuff
Texas Silver Zephyr – Red Steagall
Texas 1947 – Johnny Cash/Guy Clark
That Memphis Train – Grandpa Jones
That Old Train Whistle – Smothers Brothers
That Train – Jerry Butler
This Train – Woody Guthrie
This Train – Augie March
This Train Don’t Stop Here Anymore – Elton John
This Train Revisted – Indigo Girls
Throw Mama From The Train – Patti Page
Ticket To Ride – The Beatles/The Carpenters
Tons Of Steel – Grateful Dead
Train – Goldfrapp
Train 45 – Stanley Brothers
Train A-Travelin’ – Bob Dylan
Train From Kansas City – Shangri-Las
Train Hoppin’ – Jack Johnson
Train In The Distance – Paul Simon
Train In The Hollow – The County Gentlemen
Train In Vain – The Clash
Train Keep On Movin’ – The 5th Dimension
Train Kept-A-Rollin’ – Aerosmith/The Yardbirds
Train Leaves Here This Morning – The Eagles
Train Long Suffering – Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds
Train Of Consequences – Megadeth
Train Of Love – Willie Hutch/Johnny Cash
Train Of Love – Neil Young & Crazy Horse
Train Of Thought – Cher
Train’ Round The Bend – The Velvet Underground
Train Song – Tom Waits/Gram Parsons/Phish
Train Songs – Tom T. Hall
Train Train – Dolly Parton/Blackfoot
Train Whistle Blues – Hank Snow/Jimmie Rodgers
Train Wreck – Sarah McLachlan
Trains – Ian Anderson/Al Stewart
Trains, Boats & Planes – Billy J Kramer & The Dakotas
Trains Make Me Lonesome – George Strait
Trains Tracks & Travel – Hank Snow
Trainwreck Of Emotion – Lorrie Morgan
Trans-Europe Express – Kraftwerk
TSOP (The Sound of Philadelphia) – MFSB/The Three Degrees
TSOP 2000 – Dr. Freeze & Samson
Two Trains Running – Paul Butterfield Blues Band/Little Feat
Up On Soul Train – The Waters/The Whispers
Wabash Cannonball – Roy Acuff/Carter Family/Doc Watson/Utah Phillips
Wabash Cannonball – Johnny Cash/The Limeliters/Chet Atkins
Waiting At The Station – Aaron Neville
Waiting For A Train – Roy Acuff/Hank Snow/Jimmie Rodgers
Waiting For A Train – Jerry Lee Lewis/Johnny Cash/Jim Reeves
Walking Down A Railroad Line – Woody Guthrie
Westbound Train – Dennis Brown
When The Golden Train Comes Down – Sons Of The Pioneers
Whistle Stop – Louis Prima
White Freightliner Blues – Steve Earle
Will There Be Any Freight Trains In Heaven – Jimmy Rogers/Merle Haggard
Wreck Of The Old ’97 – Woody Guthrie/Hank Snow/Flatt & Scruggs
Wreck Of The Old ‘97 – Johnny Cash/Boxcar Willie
Zion Train – Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------

